# All 'Bout Cloth



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

*All 'Bout Cloth*
featuring high quality, low cost & mama-made items to meet all your cloth diapering needs!
*Available Products:
*Flannel Fitted Cloth Diapers
*All In Ones
*PUL Covers
*Mile High Monkeys Fleece & Wool Soakers
*Recycled Wool Longies & Soakers
*Diapering Sets*

All products sold by ABC Diapers are made by me, a WAHM. I am an official Mile High Monkeys licensee in addition to offering diapers created from my own pattern. I put a lot of work and attention into making a superior product that will meet your diapering needs.

If you are looking for high quality, well made diapers without the high price of name brand diapers then look no further. My goal is to provide a cute, affordable quality product for those who are trying to cloth diaper on a budget. I've been there so I know how daunting the initial start up price can be! My diapers will help you save thousands of dollars over disposables while helping to be Earth friendly as well.

I offer *free US shipping* on orders over $50 and *quantity discounts* to save you even more! MDC members *save an additional 5%* when you use discount code MDC at checkout.

I have tons of cute flannel prints that are always in-stock as well as basic white for fitted and AIOs.


----------

